# Jack and Mischief - 6 day old kittens



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2008)

Last Friday as I was leaving work (I work at a pet store), one of my co-workers calls me over to see these tiny kittens. I ask whats going on with them. The woman says her boyfriend found them in a lumberyard and the momma cat was blind and was gone (dead gone I believe). All the shelters in the area were either full or were going to put the kittens down. So I agreed to take a couple of them. 

A trip to the vets:

Jack had a ruptured eye that was pushed back in and glued shut. Mischief had an infected bite on his left paw. Both kittens are on anti-biotics.

Three days later: 

Kittens haven't pooped but eat a ton. They get another trip to the vet where they get mini ememinas and can now poop just fine.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope you keep this story updated! It is really difficult to take care of kittens that little. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The youngest I ever hand-raised were 9-11 days old. It can be done, though it is very demanding.
Good luck to you and them!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2008)

katlover13 - I'll keep it updated.

Jack is now back to eating less and Mischief is back to eating like a pig. It seems that they're taking turns being really hungry. Last night the kittens figured out how to get out of their box when I leave part of the top open. I was laying on my bed reading and heard meowing so I looked over and saw a little gray and white face looking out over the top of the box as Mischief was climbing out. Sure enough Jack figured it out as I was feeding Mischief. No more leaving the box open while I sleep. 

Atleast its a cardboard cat carrier so there's plenty of holes for them to get air while the top is mostly closed.


----------

